# Modified Chevy Cruze



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

found this pic of a really sexy cruze. anyone have anymore info about the car? looks too good to be just a regular modified cruze.


----------



## Inline4_driver (Jul 23, 2010)

You're in luck. I found an article about that exact car. Here's the link to the article and there's also a lot more pics inside.

http://www.carblog.co.za/2009/08/04/chevy-cruze-bumblebee-by-irmscher/


----------



## naazlee (Aug 12, 2010)

I think its really nice and cozy and am sure that the actual car would look much better than in the pics. May be the cars are not so photogenic you see  I am eagerly waiting for the launch.


----------



## smithz (Aug 12, 2010)

dont like orange....but exterior looks great


----------



## Tom_Cruze (Jul 23, 2010)

I really like the color scheme of that car. I hope we can something like that as a factory option here.


----------



## leighdu (Aug 22, 2010)

I like the way car looks, but it is a bit too "modded" out for my taste. I don't see them making those as a factory option Tom, but I bet if they did it would sell fast.


----------



## dystedd (Aug 13, 2010)

Wow, I really like the colors on that version. Whoever did that certainly put some time and elbow grease into that project!


----------



## Inline4_driver (Jul 23, 2010)

I looked at the pics on more than several occasion and I can't help but think how much better it would look if you changed all the orange to red instead. It'll definitely look a lot meaner and will probably sell better


----------



## Jed09 (Oct 27, 2010)

Nice, I think that CRUZE has a "street tuner" aesthetic on it. I also like em "Touring Car" models like this one:


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

cruze-control said:


> found this pic of a really sexy cruze. anyone have anymore info about the car? looks too good to be just a regular modified cruze.


Unfortunately, that's just a photoshop. See here the same thing but 2-door...unless yours is the original and mine is the modified version...


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

the one i posted is the real thing. found several articles about it online. its a special "bumblebee" edition. plus the cruze hasnt been released in 2 door form.


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

You're right. I was thinking both of them were photoshopped (aka renderings). Yours definitely looks more legit. I know mine is a shop.


----------



## Cruzer (Oct 18, 2010)

bojangles said:


> Unfortunately, that's just a photoshop. See here the same thing but 2-door...unless yours is the original and mine is the modified version...


Two door Cruze is hot!


----------



## montana (Nov 12, 2010)

bojangles said:


> Unfortunately, that's just a photoshop. See here the same thing but 2-door...unless yours is the original and mine is the modified version...


WOW this thing is on fire! Chevy really needs to produce a model that looks similar to this and slap on a SS badge. I wouldnt mind a Cruze Coupe SS!


----------



## MikeyCruze (Oct 28, 2010)

Chevy pay attention to this thread....Cruze Coupe SS like montana said!


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

the more i look at the two door photoshop the more i like it. it remind me of a cobalt but so much better looking and more aggressive.


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

since the cruze is replacing the cobalt. I expect to see a cruze coupe to fill that compact coupe market for chevy. It will be good if they do this and make them into some strong competition. 
The photochop photo of the cruze looks amazing btw


----------

